# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  διορθώσεις σε ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση σπιτιού

## cptbill

_disclaimer: το παρον thread δεν δημιουργειται με σκοπο να αντικαταστησει ηλεκτρολογο αλλα να λειτουργησει ως επιπροσθετη επιβεβαιωση για τις αλλαγες που προκειται να κανω. Δεδομενου πως προκειται για επαρχιακη πολη οπου οι "μαστορες" εκει δουλευουν με δικια τους λογικη._

Χαιρετω το φορουμ.
Σπιτι στο Βολο ειναι τιγκα στις κακοτεχνιες σε καθε τομεα οποτε ως κατοχος ενω αναλαβει να διορθωσω οτι μπορω. Σε γειτονικο thread ειχαμε πιασει τα υδραυλικα/θερμανση ενω σε αυτο θα ασχοληθω με τα ηλεκτρολογικα με τη δικια σας βοηθεια. Δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος, οι γνωσεις μου ειναι περιορισμενες κ ολες οι αλλαγες θα γινουν απο ηλεκτρολογο. Η μεχρι στιγμης εμπειρια μου με ηλεκτρολογο εκει ειναι να μου φερει, επειδη μου καηκε ενας μικροαυτοματος 10Α, ως αντικατασταση μικροαυτοματο 20Α. Σε καλωδιο διατομης 1,5mm.  :Angry:  :Angry:  (ναι ειναι αυτος ο xpole που βλεπεται που πλεον αλλαχθηκε σε σωστο 10Α μικροαυτοματο). Οποτε καταλαβαίνετε πως λειτουργουν τα πραγματα στην επαρχια.

Η εγκατασταση εχει ως εξης:Τριφασικη παροχη 25kva με ισογειο και υπογειο.
Υπαρχουν τρεις ηλεκτρολογικοι πινακες, ο κεντρικος στο χωρο σταθμευσης και κοντα απο ρολοι της ΔΕΗ, ο πινακας του κυριου σπιτιου (Ισογειο) και ο πινακας του εγκατελεμενου υπογειου. Ο κεντρικος κοβει τη παροχη και σε υπογειο και σε ισογειο. Ο κεντρικος διακοπτης του ισογειου δεν επηρρεαζει το υπογειο και αντιστροφα.
Τι θα διορθωνατε στη παρουσα εγκατασταση;

Παραθετω φωτος απο τους 3 πινακες.
*
κυριος πινακας σε πυλωτη/παρκινκ οπου δινει ρευμα σε ισογειο κ υπογειο (η ασφαλεια των 10Α αφορα συρόμενη καγκολοπορτα)*



*Ισογειο (κυρια κατοικια)*


τα εντοσθια του πινακα στο ισογειο:



*Υπογειο:*






Μεχρι στιγμης εχω καταληξει στα εξης: 
Αντικατασταση των ασφαλειων (αυτων με φυσιγγια που ειναι δυσευρετοι)  με 3 μικροαυτοματους (εναν για καθε φαση). Αυτο θα γινει και στους 3 πινακες
Κοιταω τον hager 32A 3ka (MWN132)
http://www.ilmako.gr/hager-mwn132-au...a-3ka-32a.html

Εαν εχετε να προτεινετε κατι αλλο, ευπροσδεκτο.

Επισης, με συμβουλη ηλεκτρολογου που εμπιστευομαι, μου ανεφερε πως καλο ειναι να αλλαχθουν οι μικροαυτοματοι των μεγαλων φορτιων (κουζινα, θερμοσιφωνας) με διπολικους. 
Σκεφτομουν τους hager MWN25 για κουζινα και MWN520 για θερμοσιφωνα. Δεν γνωριζω εαν κοιταω λαθος.

----------


## xsterg

τα παντα ολα.

----------


## nyannaco

Κατ'αρχην, μην καταργησεις τος ασφαλειες τηξης στη γενικη παροχη. Ειναι υποχρεωτικες απο τον κανονισμο, και υπαρχει λογος γι'αυτο: ειναι πιο αξιοπιστες απο τους μικροαυτοματους που χαλανε, και κατα συνεπεια ειναι η τελευταια γραμμη αμυνας. Απλα παρε δυο-τρια φυσιγγια να εχεις καβατζα την ωρα που θα καει.
Οςο για κουζινα και θερμοσιφωνα, δεν εχει νοημα ο διπλος μικροαυτοματος. Εχει νοημα να βαλεις και διπλο διακοπτη, για να μπορεις να αποκοψεις και τον ουδετερο σε περιπτωση προβληματος, δεδομενου οτι η συνδεση τους ειναι μονιμη και δεν μπορεις απλα να τα βγαλεις απο την πριζα. Σε συνδυασμο με το διπλο διακοπτη, ο μονος μικροαυτοματος στη φαση αρκει.
Απο εκει και περα, εναν ελεγχο στα καλωδια μηπως εχει καπου καρβουνιασμενες ακρες, και συσφιξεις παντου (που καλο ειναι να γινονται κατα διαστηματα ετσι κι αλλιως, γιατι οι χαλαρες συνδεσεις εγκυμονουν κινδυνους).
Αν μπορεις βεβαια να αλλαξεις ολο το ραγουλικο με νεο, οπως λεει και ο Χρηστος, καλο θα ειναι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η φωτογραφία μπορεί να ξεγελά αλλά οι αναχωρήσεις διατομές στα καλώδια για κουζίνα/ θερμοσίφωνα μου φαίνονται μικρές .

----------


## cptbill

> Κατ'αρχην, μην καταργησεις τος ασφαλειες τηξης στη γενικη παροχη. Ειναι υποχρεωτικες απο τον κανονισμο, και υπαρχει λογος γι'αυτο: ειναι πιο αξιοπιστες απο τους μικροαυτοματους που χαλανε, και κατα συνεπεια ειναι η τελευταια γραμμη αμυνας. Απλα παρε δυο-τρια φυσιγγια να εχεις καβατζα την ωρα που θα καει.<br>
> Οςο για κουζινα και θερμοσιφωνα, δεν εχει νοημα ο διπλος μικροαυτοματος. Εχει νοημα να βαλεις και διπλο διακοπτη, για να μπορεις να αποκοψεις και τον ουδετερο σε περιπτωση προβληματος, δεδομενου οτι η συνδεση τους ειναι μονιμη και δεν μπορεις απλα να τα βγαλεις απο την πριζα. Σε συνδυασμο με το διπλο διακοπτη, ο μονος μικροαυτοματος στη φαση αρκει.
> Απο εκει και περα, εναν ελεγχο στα καλωδια μηπως εχει καπου καρβουνιασμενες ακρες, και συσφιξεις παντου (που καλο ειναι να γινονται κατα διαστηματα ετσι κι αλλιως, γιατι οι χαλαρες συνδεσεις εγκυμονουν κινδυνους).
> Αν μπορεις βεβαια να αλλαξεις ολο το ραγουλικο με νεο, οπως λεει και ο Χρηστος, καλο θα ειναι.


thank u nyannaco για τις συμβουλες. Αναφέροντας διπλο διακοπτη εννοεις πχ αυτον; (σορρυ για το αφελες της ερωτησης μου αλλα προσπαθω να συγκεντρωσω το ραγο-υλικο που χρειαζομαι σιγα σιγα και δεν θελω να καταληξω με κατι λαθος)
http://www.ilmako.gr/hager-sbn225-di...-endeiksi.html  εναν για παροχη της κουζινας παρεα με τον legrand B25 και και εναν για θερμοσιφωνα με τον hager c20;




> Η φωτογραφία μπορεί να ξεγελά αλλά οι αναχωρήσεις διατομές στα καλώδια για κουζίνα/ θερμοσίφωνα μου φαίνονται μικρές .


ανεβασα φωτο σε μεγαλυτερη αναλυση. https://www.dropbox.com/s/38akneg7ek...10129.JPG?dl=0
Εκ πρωτης όψεως μου φαινεται στο θερμοσιφωνα να πηγαινει 2,5μμ
 Σε καθε περιπτωση στην επομενη επισκεψη μου θα ελεγξω τι παιζει με τα καλωδια γιατι εχω την αμυδρη εντυπωση πως ενω στο σαλονι θα πρεπει μελλοντικα να μπει 18αρι κλιματιστικο, ολες οι παροχες προς εκει πρεπει να ειναι με 1,5μμ καλωδια.

----------


## lepouras

ναι κράτα τις τήξεως. και βάλτες όλες τήξεως μιας και οι μικροαυτόματοι χαλάνε. και μιας και θα βάλεις και διακόπτη στην κουζίνα και τον θερμοσίφωνα γιατί χαλάνε οι διπολικοί(L+N) μικροαυτόματοι βάλε και δίπλα σε κάθε τήξεως για να μην χαλάει τίποτα.
και μετά θα σου συστήσουμε να ψάξεις και για αδειούχο ηλεκτρολόγο γιατί η άδεια είναι εγγύηση και όταν τα φτιάχνουν οι αδειούχοι δεν χαλάνε.
Βασίλη. το μόνο που θα σου πω είναι ευτυχώς που δεν είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος και σου πρωτινό να τα φτιάξεις μόνος σου.

----------

vasilimertzani (25-11-16)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ανεβασα φωτο σε μεγαλυτερη αναλυση. https://www.dropbox.com/s/38akneg7ek...10129.JPG?dl=0
> Εκ πρωτης όψεως μου φαινεται στο θερμοσιφωνα να πηγαινει 2,5μμ


 Τελικά 4 άρι  είναι. 




> Σε καθε περιπτωση στην επομενη επισκεψη μου θα ελεγξω τι παιζει με τα καλωδια γιατι εχω την αμυδρη εντυπωση πως ενω στο σαλονι θα πρεπει μελλοντικα να μπει 18αρι κλιματιστικο, ολες οι παροχες προς εκει πρεπει να ειναι με 1,5μμ καλωδια.


Εδώ μπαίνει ανεξάρτητη γραμμή για κλιματιστικό κατευθείαν από τον πίνακα . Συμβουλεύεσαι τις οδηγίες κατασκευαστή στην ασφάλεια και στην γραμμή που προτείνει.

Γιατί έχει 2 ασφάλειες? (υποτίθεται για κουζίνα ) η μία γράφει " Κουζ " και η άλλη γράφει "Κ" , λογικά η "Κ" είναι η όδευση για κουζίνα , το "Κουζ " τι είναι ? που καταλήγει?

----------


## nyannaco

Γιαννη, εκτος απο ειρωνια, μηπως εχεις και κανενα επιχειρημα;

----------


## qsd330

φιλε ο nyannaco μια χαρα στα ειπε.... βαλε διπολικους θερμοσιφωνα κουζινα εγω θα σου προτεινα μεγαλητερησ αντοχης σαν αυτο γιατι ειδα οτι εχεις χωρο 
http://www.ilmako.gr/hager-sbn240-di...-endeiksi.html

προσεξε τισ διατομες να ειναι σωστες και να ασφαλιζονται σωστα
1,5μμ 10Α
2,5    16Α
4μμ 20Α
6 μμ 25Α

με τον ορο Κ και ΚΟΥΖ ξεχωριζει λογικα τον ηλεκτρικο φουρνο με τις αλλες πριζες που εχει η κουζινα σαν δωματιο

απο εκει και περα ποσα τετραφωνικα ειναι το ισογειο γιατι βλεπω λιγες παροχες

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> με τον ορο Κ και ΚΟΥΖ ξεχωριζει λογικα τον ηλεκτρικο φουρνο με τις αλλες πριζες που εχει η κουζινα σαν δωματιο


Οπότε "Κ" είμαστε οκ για κουζίνα 
Το "κουζ" υπέθεσα και εγώ τα ίδια ότι ή θα είναι για κάποια βοηθητική μπρίζα (π.χ. φουρνάκι ή θερμοσιφωνάκι κουζίνας ) αλλά τι ρόλο παίζει το B20 ως ασφάλεια με κατά δική μου εκτίμηση 2,5 άρι καλώδιο? / μπρίζες? ασφαλίζονται με Β20 ? ή με C16? (Κάτι στραβό μπορεί να υπάρχει στην γραμμή "Κουζ").

----------


## qsd330

πριζες ασφαλιζονται με B16 το C ειναι για περιπτωσεισ κινητηρα που ισως ριχνει την ασφαλεια οταν ξεκιναει ισως σε καμια γκαραζοπορτα ή κανα παλιο a/c

με την β20 ειπε στην αρχη οτι την αλλαξε με β10 γιατι εχει 1,5 καλωδιο

----------


## cptbill

> πριζες ασφαλιζονται με B16 το C ειναι για περιπτωσεισ κινητηρα που ισως ριχνει την ασφαλεια οταν ξεκιναει ισως σε καμια γκαραζοπορτα ή κανα παλιο a/c
> 
> με την β20 ειπε στην αρχη οτι την αλλαξε με β10 γιατι εχει 1,5 καλωδιο


ακριβως. Δεν γνωριζω εαν στη θεση κουζ. υπαρχει 2,5 ή 1,5μμ καλωδιο αλλα σε καθε περιπτωση ο αυτοματος Β20 που μπηκε για μια μερα ηταν απαγορευτικος αν υποθεσω πως εχω 1,5 καλωδιο. Ειδικα οταν ο προηγουμενος μικροαυτοματος επεφτε επι 3 μερες οταν γινοταν χρηση οικιακων συσκευν στη κουζινα. (βραστηρας, τοστιερα κτλ). Πλεον εχει μπει ενας hager B10 εκει.




> φιλε ο nyannaco μια χαρα στα ειπε.... βαλε διπολικους θερμοσιφωνα κουζινα εγω θα σου προτεινα μεγαλητερησ αντοχης σαν αυτο γιατι ειδα οτι εχεις χωρο&nbsp;<br><a href="http://www.ilmako.gr/hager-sbn240-diakoptis-ragas-40a-2p-me-mihaniki-endeiksi.html" target="_blank">http://www.ilmako.gr/hager-sbn240-diakoptis-ragas-40a-2p-me-mihaniki-endeiksi.html</a><br><br>προσεξε τισ διατομες να ειναι σωστες και να ασφαλιζονται σωστα<br>1,5μμ 10Α<br>2,5 16Α<br>4μμ 20Α<br>6 μμ 25Α<br><br>με τον ορο Κ και ΚΟΥΖ ξεχωριζει λογικα τον ηλεκτρικο φουρνο με τις αλλες πριζες που εχει η κουζινα σαν δωματιο<br><br>απο εκει και περα ποσα τετραφωνικα ειναι το ισογειο γιατι βλεπω λιγες παροχες



Στην επομενη επισκεψη στο σπιτι θελω να δω τις διατομες των καλωδιων καλυτερα (γιατι κ εγω το μονο που εχω τωρα ειναι η φωτο), να δω εαν τελικα υπαρχει 2,5αρι καλωδιο προς σαλονι για χρηση 18000btu κλιματιστικου. Και να γινει φυσικα η αντιστοιχη αλλαγη του μικροαυτοματου.
Το ισογειο ειναι γυρω στα 80+τμ οπως και το υπογειο.

Δεν εχω αναφερθω στο υπογειο γιατι εκει γελανε και οι πετρες. 

Μικροαυτοματοι που δεν ξερω εαν ενεργοποιουν παραλληλες τρυπες στο συμπαν αφου για την ωρα δεν κανουν τιποτα ειτε τους ενεργοποιω ειτε οχι, 2 μικροαυτοματοι για τον καυστηρα (δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι 2), ενα σωρο πριζες που απλα δεν δινουν ρευμα, ενα μπανιο με ετοιμη αποχετευση για πχ πλυντηριο αλλα χωρις καμια πριζα.  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: 

Οποτε συνοψίζοντας για την ωρα:

*ισογειο:
*
μικροαυτοματοι MWN132 3 κομματια για καθε φαση
κουζινα διακοπτης hager snb240 σε συνδυασμό με τον υπάρχον αυτοματο legrand B25 ή απευθειας αντικατασταση του legrand με διπολικο  hager MWN525ο οποιος τελικα ισως προκυψει τσαμπα
θερμοσιφωνας διακοπτης hager snb240 σε συνδυασμό με τον υπαρχον αυτοματο hager mwn120 ή απευθειας αντικατασταση με διπολικο hager MWN520

*κυριος πινακας* σε πυλωτη οπως εχει απλα φροντιζω να εχω spare ασφαλειες ή βαζω μικροαυτοματο και εκει γιατι απο οτι βλεπω οι αποψεις διίστανται και ειναι αφορμη για πολλες επικες μαχες στα φορουμς

*υπογειο:* 
μικροαυτοματοι MWN132 3 κομματια για καθε φαση

Για τα υπολοιπα του υπογειου δεν γνωριζω γιατι ακομα ψαχνομαι.

Αφελης ερωτηση(ειπαμε, δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος). Με παροχη τριφασικου 25kva, η ασφαλεια νομιζω στο ρολοι της δεη ειναι 40Α δεν δεν κανω λαθος. Βάζοντας 32Α αυτοματους στους πινακες ισογειου και υπογειου δεν ειναι σαν να "χανω" 8Α παροχης;

Ευχαριστω οσους εχουν πραγματικα βοηθησει μεχρι στιγμης.

----------


## lepouras

όχι Νίκο δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι. μιας και εσύ ξέρεις τους κανονισμούς ότι υποχρεώνουν τις τήξεως και όλοι εμείς είμαστε παράνομοι (μαζί και η ΔΕΗ) που ανακαλύψαμε τις αυτόματες μαζί και τα εργοστάσια κατασκευής όπως και οι βιομηχανίες που τα δουλεύουν και πολλοί άλλοι τουλάχιστον θα πρόσεχες ότι στην είσοδο του διακόπτη στου πίνακα του ισογείου είναι ταυτόχρονα  και η αναχώρηση για το υπόγειο με διαφορετική διατομή αλλά αρκεί να έχει τήξεως και διακόπτη ξεχωριστώ από την ασφάλεια της κουζίνας. τώρα πες του να βάλει και παντού 40άρες ασφάλειες(αρκεί να είναι τήξεως) για να μην χάσει τα 8 Αμπέρ που ρωτάει ο Βασίλης.

κατά τα άλλα να μην ξεχάσουμε να του υπενθυμίσουμε να φέρει αδειούχο ηλεκτρολόγο να του τα συνδέσει.

----------


## nyannaco

> βαλε διπολικους θερμοσιφωνα κουζινα εγω θα σου προτεινα μεγαλητερησ αντοχης


Αν εννοείς για περισσότερα Α, θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα, ήθελα να το γράψω εξ αρχής και το ξέχασα. Στο διακόπτη δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα να είναι παραπάνω Α, αντίθετα καλό είναι για να μη βρεθεί ποτέ οριακά.

----------


## nyannaco

> όχι Νίκο δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι. μιας και εσύ ξέρεις τους κανονισμούς ότι υποχρεώνουν τις τήξεως και όλοι εμείς είμαστε παράνομοι (μαζί και η ΔΕΗ) που ανακαλύψαμε τις αυτόματες μαζί και τα εργοστάσια κατασκευής όπως και οι βιομηχανίες που τα δουλεύουν και πολλοί άλλοι τουλάχιστον θα πρόσεχες ότι στην είσοδο του διακόπτη στου πίνακα του ισογείου είναι ταυτόχρονα  και η αναχώρηση για το υπόγειο με διαφορετική διατομή αλλά αρκεί να έχει τήξεως και διακόπτη ξεχωριστώ από την ασφάλεια της κουζίνας. τώρα πες του να βάλει και παντού 40άρες ασφάλειες(αρκεί να είναι τήξεως) για να μην χάσει τα 8 Αμπέρ που ρωτάει ο Βασίλης.
> 
> κατά τα άλλα να μην ξεχάσουμε να του υπενθυμίσουμε να φέρει αδειούχο ηλεκτρολόγο να του τα συνδέσει.


Κατ'αρχήν δεν έκανα την παραμικρή νύξη για το συγκεκριμένο ηλεκτρολόγο ούτε για κανέναν άλλο, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να αμυνθείς (εξ ονόματος του κλάδου; ή προσωπικά; ) σε μία επίθεση που δεν σου έγινε ποτέ. Εσύ επαναλαμβάνεις τα περί αδειούχων, εγώ δεν είπα κάτι. Σε προσωπική αντιπαράθεση δεν πρόκειται να μπω, αν θέλεις συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα επί της ουσίας, διαφορετικά εγώ αποσύρομαι.
Στην ουσία:
Το κάτι σαν επιχείρημα που παραθέτεις σχετικά με τις τήξεως, συγγνώμη αλλά δεν το "αγοράζω". Απ'όσο ξέρω, και διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος, τα ίδια εργοστάσια εξακολουθούν να παράγουν και να διαθέτουν ασφαλειοθήκες ράγας, δεν τις κατάργησαν. Επίσης οι βιομηχανίες μπορεί να μην έχουν διάσπαρτες ασφάλειες τήξης δεξιά και αριστερά (ούτε και εγώ πρότεινα κάτι τέτοιο, παρά την ειρωνία σου), αλλά κάτι μαχαιρωτές στον υποσταθμό νομίζω δεν τις έχουν καταργήσει ακόμη, σωατά;



> θα πρόσεχες ότι στην είσοδο του διακόπτη στου πίνακα του ισογείου είναι ταυτόχρονα και η αναχώρηση για το υπόγειο με διαφορετική διατομή


Ναι αυτό δεν το πρόσεξα, δεν έκατσα να μελετήσω όλη την καλωδίωση από τις φωτογραφίες στο tablet, απλά απάντησα στις συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις που τέθηκαν. Ναι, σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο, ειναι φάουλ και χρήζει διόρθωσης.



> τώρα πες του να βάλει και παντού 40άρες ασφάλειες(αρκεί να είναι τήξεως) για να μην χάσει τα 8 Αμπέρ που ρωτάει ο Βασίλης.


Ασχολίαστο.

----------


## JOUN

Φυσικα και υπαρχουν ακομη οι τηκτες ασφαλειες αλλα εδω και χρονια ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΕΣ απο τον κανονισμο στην κεντρικη παροχη. Μιλαμε παντα για τον HD 384 δηλ για οικιακες παροχες.
Αν θελεις τις χρησιμοποιεις αν δεν θελεις βαζεις μικροαυτοματους.
Στα εργοστασια φυσικα ειναι αλλη ιστορια..
@cptbill :Ριξε μια ματια εδω: https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j...oCofeg&cad=rjt πιστευω θα σε βοηθησει.

Παντως ο πινακας σε γενικες γραμμες δεν εχει κατι τραγικα λαθος(κανω τον δικηγορο του διαβολου τωρα)
Εχει βεβαια δυο τρεις διαφορετικες μαρκες μικροαυτοματων αλλα το θεμα ειναι περισσοτερο αισθητικο παρα οτιδηποτε αλλο.
Το βασικο που θα εκανα εγω ειναι θα επαιρνα ακομα εναν ΔΔΕ και θα τον εβαζα στον πινακα του σπιτιου.
Ετσι αν παρουσιαζοταν διαρροη στο υπογειο η στην πυλωτη που εχει περισσοτερη υγρασια δεν θα ετρεχα νυχτιατικα(νυχτα πεφτουν συνηθως μαλλον ο Μερφι φταιει) να ψαχνω τι φταιει..

----------


## cptbill

> όχι Νίκο δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι. μιας και εσύ ξέρεις τους κανονισμούς ότι υποχρεώνουν τις τήξεως και όλοι εμείς είμαστε παράνομοι (μαζί και η ΔΕΗ) που ανακαλύψαμε τις αυτόματες μαζί και τα εργοστάσια κατασκευής όπως και οι βιομηχανίες που τα δουλεύουν και πολλοί άλλοι τουλάχιστον θα πρόσεχες ότι στην είσοδο του διακόπτη στου πίνακα του ισογείου είναι ταυτόχρονα  και η αναχώρηση για το υπόγειο με διαφορετική διατομή αλλά αρκεί να έχει τήξεως και διακόπτη ξεχωριστώ από την ασφάλεια της κουζίνας. τώρα πες του να βάλει και παντού 40άρες ασφάλειες(αρκεί να είναι τήξεως) για να μην χάσει τα 8 Αμπέρ που ρωτάει ο Βασίλης.
> 
> κατά τα άλλα να μην ξεχάσουμε να του υπενθυμίσουμε να φέρει αδειούχο ηλεκτρολόγο να του τα συνδέσει.


Δεν θα φερω αδειουχο ηλεκτρολογο, θα περιμενω να μου βρεις εσυ αδειουχο ηλεκτρολογο που να σκαμπαζει στη πολη του Βολου. Διαφορετικα θα τα συνδεσω μονος μου και θα φροντισω να ανεβασω και βιντεο στο youtube την ωρα που αλλαζω τους μικροαυτοματους  :Rolleyes: 
 Δεδομενου πως υπαρχει διαδικτυακη κοινότητα στο ιντερνετ και υπαρχει δυνατοτητα για συλλογη πληροφοριων χωρις φυσικα να τηρω πιστα οτι μου λεει ο καθενας αφου κ εγω ο ιδιος μπορω να κρινω, δεν βλεπω κατι λαθος. Κουβεντα γινεται, αποψεις ανταλλάσσονται.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αυτή η επίθεση στον Λέπουρα. Τώρα έχουμε αρχίσει να μην καταλαβαίνουμε και πότε κάποιος λέει κάτι ειρωνικά ή όχι;

----------


## nyannaco

Φίλιππε, ελπίζω ότι δεν αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα, θεωρώ ότι δεν επιτέθηκα αλλά υπερασπίστηκα τον εαυτό μου κόσμια απέναντι στην απρόκλητη ειρωνία. Αν οι υπόλοιποι δεν το αντιλαβάνεστε ως απρόκλητη ειρωνία, και θεωρείτε ότι επιτέθηκα εγώ, τότε είμαι λάθος, να μου το πείτε να ζητήσω και συγγνώμη.

----------


## lepouras

Νίκο σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν υπερασπίστηκα τους αδειούχους αλλά το  αντίθετο έκανα..
ίσα ίσα που αν η αρχική πρόταση του Βασίλη είναι καθαρά δικό του συμπέρασμα τότε θα τον εμπιστευόμουν περισσότερο από αυτόν που έφτιαξε αρχικά τον πίνακα. 
τώρα το θέμα που μου έκανε κάπως και ας πούμε μου άναψαν τα ενδεικτικά μου είναι όταν πολλές φορές βλέπω πρόταση σε κάποιον και μέσα βάζουμε το κάντο έτσι και το επιβάλει ο κανονισμός όταν ΔΕΝ είναι έτσι και θα μπορούσε να γίνει και με άλλους τρόπους.
 θέλεις να κάνεις την πρότασή σου? οκ λες εγώ προτείνω ..κάνε το τάδε....κλπ. 

και το λέω γιατί το παλικάρι ξεκίνησε με σκέψη που θα μπορούσα να πω ότι προσωπικά θα του τα πρότεινα και εγώ.
 πχ προτιμώ να βάλει τις L+N ασφάλεια από το να βάλει διπολικό διακόπτη και μετά ασφάλεια.
και στην κουζίνα και στον θερμοσίφωνα. 
να βάλει αυτόματες ασφάλειες και στις γενικές και παντού. 
επίσης η πρόταση του Γιώργου είναι  σωστή για να μην τρέχει έξω και θα το επέκτεινα να βάλει και στους άλλους δύο πίνακες ΔΔΕ. 
φυσικά θα είναι για τις τοπικές καταναλώσεις το κάθε ένα, άρα η παροχή που πάει στον επόμενο πίνακα  θα είναι πριν από αυτό. 
ο κεντρικό πίνακας έχει μόνο 2 πρίζες που ασφαλίζονται τοπικά επομένως το τριφασικό ΔΔΕ που έχει θα μπορούσε να πάει πχ στον επόμενο και εκεί να μπει ένα μονοφασικό. 
 εφόσον η παροχή πάει από πίνακα σε πίνακα καλό θα ήταν να πηγαίνει βαθμιδωτά και να κατεβαίνει στο αμπεραζ. 
άλλωστε από το ισόγειο στο υπόγειο πηγαίνει 6άρι καλώδιο όποτε θα έπρεπε να φύγει με 25άρες και να μην είναι κατευθείαν στην είσοδο μαζί με τα 10άρια.
 οπότε θα μπορούσε να ξεκινάει στον κεντρικό με 40 μετά στο ισόγειο με 32 και του υπογείου 25.
 και τέλος η κάθε παροχή που φεύγει να ασφαλίζετε μετά τις γενικές ασφάλειες του εκάστοτε τοπικού πίνακα και όχι πριν. 
για να κερδίσει λίγο χώρο (τουλάχιστον στου υπογείου) μπορεί  να βγάλει τα τρία λαμπάκια και να βάλει ένα τριπλό. 
έτσι θα χωρέσει και το ΔΔΕ. 
αυτές είναι οι προσωπικές μου προτάσεις και σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και άλλες(εφόσον υπάρξουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες) όπως πχ καλύτερη κατανομή φορτίων στις φάσεις.

----------

FILMAN (28-11-16)

----------


## qsd330

> πχ προτιμώ να βάλει τις L+N ασφάλεια από το να βάλει διπολικό διακόπτη και μετά ασφάλεια.


συνφωνω σε ολα εκτος απο αυτο φιλε μου...
ενας L+Ν διακοπτης με ασφαλεια μετα εχει πολυ μεγαλύτερη αντοχη στο χρονο απο την L+Ν ασφαλεια 
να  το βαλει στην κουζινα οκ γιατι τον διακοπτη δεν το κατεβαζουμε και ποτε  αλλα στο θερμοσιφωνο που θα τον λειτουργει συνεχεια κατ'εμε επιβαλλεται  L+Ν διακοπτης με ασφαλεια μετα

τωρα ο φιλος ειπε το ισογειο  ειναι 85τμ και βλεπωντας τον πινακα ... λογικα η εγκατασταση του εχει  μικτες γραμμες , αν ειναι ετσι,  αυτο ειναι που πρεπει να διορθωθει πριν  απο ολα. βεβαια αυτο ειναι κατι που πρεπει να το δεις πρωτα και  απο το νετ  δυσκολο να σου πουμε το τι ισχυει 
και γενικα μιλαμε για 3 πινακες  απο εδω μερικεσ ιδεες μπορουμε να πουμε και τιποτε παραπανω απλα να  ειναι υποψιασμενος ο φιλος μας για την επερχομενη συζητηση με τον  ηλεκτρολογο του

----------

FILMAN (28-11-16), lazarefa (06-03-18)

----------


## klik

> ..
> ενας L+Ν διακοπτης με ασφαλεια μετα εχει πολυ μεγαλύτερη αντοχη στο χρονο απο την L+Ν ασφαλεια...


έχω δει πίνακες συλλεκτικούς που δουλεύουν ακόμα με τον διπλό (ασφάλεια+διακόπτη μηχανικά μανδαλωμένους). Στους σύγχρονους διπλούς αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο διακόπτης ανοίγει πρίν την ασφάλεια (και τρώει το arc) και κλείνει μετά την ασφάλεια επίσης (οπότε πάλι τρώει το arc).

----------


## qsd330

δεν το λεω για το arc ...
το λεω επειδη μηχανικα οι ασφαλειες δεν αντεχουν πολλα ανοιγοκλεισιματα... και για αυτο ειπα οκ σε κουζινα αλλα οχι σε θερμοσιφωνα που τον χειρισεσαι συνεχεια

----------

FILMAN (28-11-16)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Συμφωνω για την αντοχη στον χρονο.
Εγω στο σπίτι εχω διπολικη ασφαλεια ΑΒΒ 14 χρονια τωρα και εξακολουθει να αναβει μια δυο φορες την μερα.
Αν ειχα διπολικο διακοπτη θα τον επαιρνα μαζι μου στον αλλο κοσμο.

----------


## lepouras

και εγώ να δεις πόσους περιστροφικούς έχω δει που δουλεύουν ακόμα. οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να είναι καλύτεροι και από τους άλλους διακόπτες αφού δουλεύουν περισσότερα χρόνια. μια μικρή μετατροπή στον πίνακα και χωράνε μια χαρά. τη να πει ο Hager που έχω που είναι τοποθετημένος μόνο 11 χρόνια και δουλεύει κανονικά.
το αστείο είναι ότι όσους διακόπτες έχω δει σε πίνακες είναι σαν καινούργιοι γιατί όλες οι νοικοκυρές και γενικά οι κάτοικοι των σπιτιών ανοιγοκλείνουν τον θερμοσίφωνα από την ασφάλεια. ο διακόπτης είναι εκεί για τον ηλεκτρολόγο όταν θέλει να κάνει καμιά δουλειά στον θερμοσίφωνα.
οι L+N σε αντίθεση με τις  διπολικές ασφάλειες, όταν τις σηκώνεις πρώτα ενώνουν τον ουδέτερο και μετά την φάση (γιαυτό τις ονομάσανε  και έτσι). πράγμα που δεν ξέρω αν ο διπολικός διακόπτης είναι σχεδιασμένος να το κάνει.(λογικά όχι αλλιώς θα είχε επισήμανση που πρέπει να συνδεθεί ο ουδέτερος).

----------

vasilimertzani (26-11-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> οι L+N σε αντίθεση με τις  διπολικές ασφάλειες, όταν τις σηκώνεις πρώτα ενώνουν τον ουδέτερο και μετά την φάση (γιαυτό τις ονομάσανε  και έτσι). πράγμα που δεν ξέρω αν ο διπολικός διακόπτης είναι σχεδιασμένος να το κάνει.(λογικά όχι αλλιώς θα είχε επισήμανση που πρέπει να συνδεθεί ο ουδέτερος).


Αυτό κάνει, ή απλά ο πόλος L είναι ασφάλεια και ο Ν σκέτος διακόπτης;

----------


## lepouras

Φίλλιπε ναι ο ουδέτερος είναι μόνο διακόπτης. άλλωστε το έχει και στο σχεδιάγραμμα επάνω της. αλλά είμαι αρκετά σίγουρος και για το πρώτο. δεν έτυχε να μου χαλάσει και καμιά να την γδύσω για να το επιβεβαιώσω. αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να το ελέγξω με άλλο τρόπο χωρίς να την ανοίξω. αν το θυμηθώ θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο.

----------


## klik

> Αυτό κάνει, ή απλά ο πόλος L είναι ασφάλεια και ο Ν σκέτος διακόπτης;


Το L ειναι ασφαλεια και το  N σκετος διακοπτης. Το δειχνει και στο συμβολισμο τους (αριστερα το τεθλασμενο συμβολο και δεξια σκετο διακοπτη). Για τη διαφορα χρονου ανοιγοκλεισιματος μεταξυ τους αμοιδρα θυμαμε να το ειχα διαβασει σε καποιον καταλογο τοσο της legrand οσο και της abb

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό μπορεί να εξακριβωθεί χωρίς να την ανοίξει κανείς, απλά βάζεις τον κάθε πόλο να ελέγχει από μια λάμπα και σηκώνεις αργά το μοχλό.

----------


## lepouras

αυτό σκέφτηκα να κάνω Φίλιππε.

----------


## nestoras

> Το L ειναι ασφαλεια και το  N σκετος διακοπτης. Το δειχνει και στο συμβολισμο τους (αριστερα το τεθλασμενο συμβολο και δεξια σκετο διακοπτη). Για τη διαφορα χρονου ανοιγοκλεισιματος μεταξυ τους αμοιδρα θυμαμε να το ειχα διαβασει σε καποιον καταλογο τοσο της legrand οσο και της abb





> Αυτό μπορεί να εξακριβωθεί χωρίς να την ανοίξει κανείς, απλά βάζεις τον κάθε πόλο να ελέγχει από μια λάμπα και σηκώνεις αργά το μοχλό.





> αυτό σκέφτηκα να κάνω Φίλιππε.


Υπάρχει κάποιο καλό επιχείρημα γιατί πρέπει να κλείνει πρώτα ο ουδέτερος και μετά η φάση;

----------


## klik

> Υπάρχει κάποιο καλό επιχείρημα γιατί πρέπει να κλείνει πρώτα ο ουδέτερος και μετά η φάση;


το πρώτο που αποσυνδέεται και το τελευταίο που επανασυνδέεται, τρώει το σπινθηρισμό. Οι ασφάλειες δεν είναι φτιαγμένες για να σηκώνονται με φορτία πάνω τους (δεν είναι διακόπτες) διότι έχουν περιορισμένη αντοχή σε αυτό, ούτε είναι φτιαγμένες για να πέφτουν κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι.

----------

lazarefa (06-03-18)

----------


## nestoras

> οι L+N σε αντίθεση με τις  διπολικές ασφάλειες, όταν τις σηκώνεις *πρώτα ενώνουν τον ουδέτερο* *και μετά την φάση* (γιαυτό τις ονομάσανε  και έτσι). πράγμα που δεν ξέρω αν ο διπολικός διακόπτης είναι σχεδιασμένος να το κάνει.(λογικά όχι αλλιώς θα είχε επισήμανση που πρέπει να συνδεθεί ο ουδέτερος).





> το πρώτο που αποσυνδέεται και το τελευταίο που επανασυνδέεται, τρώει το σπινθηρισμό. Οι ασφάλειες δεν είναι φτιαγμένες για να σηκώνονται με φορτία πάνω τους (δεν είναι διακόπτες) διότι έχουν περιορισμένη αντοχή σε αυτό, ούτε είναι φτιαγμένες για να πέφτουν κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι.


Άρα σύμφωνα με αυτή τη λογική, θα έπρεπε πρώτα να συνδέεται η φάση (ασφάλεια) και μετά ο ουδέτερος (διακόπτης) και στην αποσύνδεση να συμβαίνει το ανάποδο: πρώτα να ανοίγει ο ουδέτερος και μετά η φάση.

----------


## qsd330

ο λογοσ που βαζουμε διπολικους διακοπτεσ ειναι για να τρωνε και τα 2 τον σπινθιρισμο (arc) για μεγαλητερη αντοχη στο χρονο 
αυτο που λετε οτι αποσυνδεεται πρωτα ο ουδετερος δεν ισχυει ,αντιθετα αποσινδεεται μετα και συνδεεται πρωτα σε 3φασικους διακοπτες (τετροπολικους δηλαδη) και στα 3φασικα rcd για να μην τυχων σε αστοχια υπαρξει το φαινομενο διακοπης ουδετερου εστω και για αυτα τα κλασματα δευτερολεπτου

----------


## FILMAN

Προφανώς δεν είναι και τόσο επιθυμητό να υπάρχουν στιγμές στις οποίες στην τροφοδοτούμενη γραμμή / συσκευή να υπάρχει φάση αλλά όχι ουδέτερος, και γι αυτό ο ουδέτερος συνδέεται πρώτος και διακόπτεται τελευταίος.

----------


## νεκταριοος

πολυ καλα, σκευτειτε τι θα συμβει σε περιπτωση που ξυλωθει ο ουδετερος σε τριφασικη παροχη παμε για 380 στην πριζα .....

----------


## FILMAN

Τι εννοείς; Αν μιλάμε να κοπεί ο ουδέτερος που πάει στην πρίζα, στην πρίζα θα έχει 0V (όχι ως προς γη) και όχι βέβαια 380V.

----------


## nyannaco

Εξαρτάταιο σε ποιό σημείο θα κοπεί. Αν κοπεί προς την πρίζα και ο ουδέτερος της πρίζας δεν συνδέεται πλέον πουθενά αλλού ΟΚ, αν όμως κοπεί κάπου στη διαδρομή και η πρίζα "μοιράζεται" τον κομμένου ουδέτερο (μετά το σημείο διακοπής) με άλλα φορτία σε άλλες φάσεις, δεν ξέρεις τί θα πάει στην πρίζα, καθώς ο αποκομμένος "ουδέτερος" θα βρεθεί σε δυναμικό που εξαρτάται από τα άλλα φορτία που θα βρεθούν σε σειρά μεταξύ φάσεων (δεν το λεω πολύ καλά, ελπίζω να κατάλαβες).

----------


## FILMAN

Μα εδώ μιλάμε για ασφάλειες L+N. Όπου και να πηγαίνει μετά ο ουδέτερος αυτός, σε 2 ή σε 10 πρίζες, φώτα, κ.λ.π., δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο διότι όλα τα φορτία θα είναι παράλληλα μεταξύ τους καθώς παίρνουν από μια φάση και η τάση στα άκρα τους θα είναι 0.

----------


## qsd330

οχι.... γιατι με κομενο ουδετερο τα φορτια απο διαφορετικεσ φασεις μετατρεπονται σε σειρα με ταση στα ακρα 380βολτ και τα ιδια αμπερ θα περνανε και απο τα 2 φορτια αρα αν αναψεις 2 φωτα σε καθε φως 8α εχεις ταση 190βολτ αλλα αν το ενα φορτιο ειναι το πληντιριο και το δευτερο ειναι τηλεοραση 'η υπολογιστησ τοτε θα περασουν πανω απο 10αμπερ σε αυτεσ τισ συσκευεσ... 

%u002525CE%u00252594%u002525CE%u002525B9%u002525CE%u002525B1%u002525CF%u00252586%u002525CE%u0025.JPG

----------


## nestoras

Μιλάμε προφανώς για *μονοφασική εγκατάσταση*.
Στις τριφασικές εγκαταστάσεις, ναι, παίζει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο να μην αποκόπτεται ο ουδέτερος πριν τις αναχωρήσεις του πίνακα.
Δε νομίζω να διαφωνεί κανείς σε αυτό!  :Smile:

----------

FILMAN (07-12-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Ή για μονοφασική γραμμή σε τριφασική εγκατάσταση (ασφάλεια L+N και όχι 3L+N).


> οχι.... γιατι με κομενο ουδετερο τα φορτια απο διαφορετικεσ φασεις μετατρεπονται σε σειρα με ταση στα ακρα 380βολτ και τα ιδια αμπερ θα περνανε και απο τα 2 φορτια αρα αν αναψεις 2 φωτα σε καθε φως 8α εχεις ταση 190βολτ


Νομίζω ότι, με την προϋπόθεση ότι τα φώτα θα είναι ίδια, δεν διαφωνεί κάποιος με αυτό που λες...



> αν το ενα φορτιο ειναι το πληντιριο και το δευτερο ειναι τηλεοραση 'η υπολογιστησ τοτε θα περασουν πανω απο 10αμπερ σε αυτεσ τισ συσκευεσ... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42811


Δεν θα περάσουν πάνω από 10Α διότι η συσκευή μικρότερης ισχύος είναι αυτή που θα καθορίσει το ρεύμα, αν και με τη μεγαλύτερη τάση που θα δεχτεί. Δηλαδή αν η μια συσκευή είναι ο θερμοσίφωνας 4kW και η άλλη μια λάμπα 100W δεν θα περάσουν 18Α από μέσα τους αλλά περίπου 0.77Α οπότε ο θερμοσίφωνας δεν θα πάθει κάτι (θα έχει περίπου 9V τροφοδοσία) ενώ η λάμπα θα έχει 371V και θα καεί.

----------


## qsd330

> Δηλαδή αν η μια συσκευή είναι ο θερμοσίφωνας 4kW και η άλλη μια λάμπα 100W δεν θα περάσουν 18Α από μέσα τους αλλά περίπου 0.77Α οπότε ο θερμοσίφωνας δεν θα πάθει κάτι (θα έχει περίπου 9V τροφοδοσία) ενώ η λάμπα θα έχει 371V και θα καεί.


ναι σορρυ... η ταση πεφτει πανω στην μικρη οχι η ενταση
και ναι σαφως εννουσα 2 ιδιεσ λαμπεσ

----------


## cptbill

Προς αντικατασταση των αυτοματων κουζινας και θερμοσιφωνα σε ισογειο αγοραστηκαν οι hager MWN525 και MWN520 αντιστοιχα.

Προς αντικατασταση των γενικων ασφαλειων σε ισογειο (αυτων σε παιρνουν φυσίγγια) τι αυτοματο παιρνω; 3Χ hager  MWN132 (δεν εχω καμια τριφασικη συσκευη στο χωρο οποτε δεν επελεξα τριφασικο διακοπτη ) η 3Χ hager MVN132 (καμπυλη Β)?

----------


## qsd330

φιλε μου εδω συζητηση κανουμε και παραθετουμε αποψεις ειναι επικυνδινο αυτο που κανεις ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να το κανει ειδικος...  πηρες λες αυτες τις 2 ασφαλειες για κουζινα θερμοσυφωνο γιατι ?
απο οτι ειδα ειναι 3kA και οι 2 εισαι σιγουρος οτι αρκει?

οσον αφορα τις γενικες ασφαλειες εγω προσωπικα μονο τικτες προτεινω οχι αυτοματες

----------


## FILMAN

Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι τα 3kΑ αρκούν αλλά καλό είναι να γίνει μια μέτρηση του ρεύματος βραχυκυκλώματος. Βασίλη για την κουζίνα και τον θερμοσίφωνα ήταν καλύτερα να διαλέξεις ασφάλειες καμπύλης Β, αντίθετα για γενικές πρέπει να το αποφύγεις αυτό για να υπάρχει μια κάποια επιλεκτικότητα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Συγχωρεστε με διοτι δεν θυμαμαι  :Smile:  γιατι τα ειχα κρατησει.
Στην τελευταία φωτο πάντως φαινεται ξεκαθαρα στα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα οτι μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει σαν αποζευκτης.


Α ναι.η δευτερη ειναι για να δειξω το προτυπο iec60898 οτι προκειται για οικιακη χρηση.

----------


## lepouras

ε τώρα και εσύ βρε Βασίλη πας και δείχνεις ότι ο κατασκευαστείς δίνει 20.000 φορές αριθμό χειρισμών και χαλάς το όνειρο ότι χαλάνε εύκολα στο άνοιξε κλείσε. γιατί?

----------


## FILMAN

Ε εντάξει, της AEG είναι ο κατάλογος, οι περισσότεροι πίνακες έχουν hager - ABB - legrand - SIEMENS που χαλάνε  :whistle:

----------

lepouras (15-12-16)

----------


## Papas00zas

Γιατι,τα AEG δεν χαλάνε;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## vasilimertzani

Να και τα μιζενς

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents...6b81272394.pdf

αναφερει:

Endurance (O-C)
 Electrical 10,000 cycles
Mechanical 20,000 cycles

Ορεξη να εχεις να διαβαζεις.
Για τις ιδιες ασφαλειες(διακοπτες  :Smile:  ) βρηκα και προδιαγραφες για χρηση με μοτερ τηλεχειρισμου ,να ανοιγει/κλεινει ηλεκτρικα δηλ.
αναφερει σχετικα:

electrical endurance: 30000 κυκλοι σε AC1
                                    6000  >>            AC5
                                   50000                AC21


Απο εδω http://docs-asia.electrocomponents.c...6b811bcd8d.pdf

----------


## cptbill

> Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι τα 3kΑ αρκούν αλλά καλό είναι να γίνει μια μέτρηση του ρεύματος βραχυκυκλώματος. Βασίλη για την κουζίνα και τον θερμοσίφωνα ήταν καλύτερα να διαλέξεις ασφάλειες καμπύλης Β, αντίθετα για γενικές πρέπει να το αποφύγεις αυτό για να υπάρχει μια κάποια επιλεκτικότητα.


thank u για τις συμβουλες. Οποτε για αντικατασταση της γενικης ασφαλειας  καλυτερα 3Χ (για καθε φαση δεδομενου οτι δεν εχω καμια τριφασικη συσκευη στο χωρο) MWN132 (καμπυλη C, 32Α). Και για να ζωντανεψει παλι το thread  :Tongue2:  , οριστε και οι υπαρχουσες ασφαλειες που ειναι εγκατεστημενες. 20Α   :Confused1:

----------


## FILMAN

Το ρεύμα βραχ/ματος στα άκρα της παροχής μέσα στον πίνακα μετρήθηκε και ήταν κάτω από 3kA;
Οι μικρότερες ασφάλειες δεν είναι πρόβλημα, τις μεγαλύτερες να φοβάσαι

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Ή για μονοφασική γραμμή σε τριφασική εγκατάσταση (ασφάλεια L+N και όχι 3L+N).Νομίζω ότι, με την προϋπόθεση ότι τα φώτα θα είναι ίδια, δεν διαφωνεί κάποιος με αυτό που λες...
> 
> Δεν θα περάσουν πάνω από 10Α διότι η συσκευή μικρότερης ισχύος είναι αυτή που θα καθορίσει το ρεύμα, αν και με τη μεγαλύτερη τάση που θα δεχτεί. Δηλαδή αν η μια συσκευή είναι ο θερμοσίφωνας 4kW και η άλλη μια λάμπα 100W δεν θα περάσουν 18Α από μέσα τους αλλά περίπου 0.77Α οπότε ο θερμοσίφωνας δεν θα πάθει κάτι (θα έχει περίπου 9V τροφοδοσία) ενώ η λάμπα θα έχει 371V και θα καεί.




Να πω κ εγώ την μ@... μου επείδη μου αρέσουν τα ηλεκτρολογικά κ αν θέλετε μου γράφετε τις απόψεις σας,  σε τριφασική παροχή όταν δεν έχουμε συμμετρική φόρτιση όλοι οι καταναλωτές ειναι συνδεδεμένοι σε αστέρα οπότε οι μικροι καταναλωτές π.χ. λάμπες κτλ θα καούν σε ενδεχόμενη αποσύνδεσης του ουδετέρου ,  αν κατάλαβα καλά από την φώτο του βιβλίου κ από τα προηγούμενα γραφόμενα .

----------


## cptbill

> Το ρεύμα βραχ/ματος στα άκρα της παροχής μέσα στον πίνακα μετρήθηκε και ήταν κάτω από 3kA;
> Οι μικρότερες ασφάλειες δεν είναι πρόβλημα, τις μεγαλύτερες να φοβάσαι


Για να ειμαι ειλικρινεις οχι αλλα μαλλον τελος του μηνα θα φερω ηλεκτρολογο ωστε να βγαλω παροχη εξωτερικα του σπιτιου. Οποτε θα ζητησω να κανει  μετρηση ρευματος βραχυκλωματος. Φανταζομαι θα με κοιταει σαν να ειμαι εξωγηινος.  
Δεδομενου τριφασικης παροχης φανταζομαι πως τα 20Α ειναι λιγα και θα μπορουσε να ανεβει μεχρι πχ 35Α εφοσον υπαρχει αντιστοιχη καλωδιωση που να αντεχει το φορτιο.
Τελος του μηνα θα εχει αποκαλυπτηρια και του πινακα στο υπογειο.

----------


## klik

> Να πω κ εγώ την μ@... μου επείδη μου αρέσουν τα ηλεκτρολογικά κ αν θέλετε μου γράφετε τις απόψεις σας,  σε τριφασική παροχή όταν δεν έχουμε συμμετρική φόρτιση όλοι οι καταναλωτές ειναι συνδεδεμένοι σε αστέρα [*χοντρικά ... ναι*] οπότε οι μικροι καταναλωτές π.χ. λάμπες κτλ θα καούν σε ενδεχόμενη αποσύνδεσης του ουδετέρου ,  αν κατάλαβα καλά από την φώτο του βιβλίου κ από τα προηγούμενα γραφόμενα .


 ναι, διότι έχεις διαιρέτη τάσης στα 400V, με R1 (μεγάλη αντίσταση και μικρή κατανάλωση) και R2 (μικρή αντίσταση και μεγάλη κατανάλωση). Άρα εφόσον το ρεύμα που θα ρέει από τον διαιρέτη είναι ίδιο για R1 και R2 (βρίσκονται σε σειρά), τότε η τάση στα άκρα τους θα είναι 
V1=R1*I και 
V2=R2*I και όπως είπαμε
R1 > R2.

Αυτό σημαίνει άνισο μοίρασμα τάσεων στις καταναλώσεις και ενδέχεται ακόμα και να σκάσουν οι λάμπες σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις. Για συσκευές όπως μετασχηματιστές, φορτιστές, παλμοτροφοδοτικά κλπ θα σκάσουν varistor, τα πηνία πρωτεύοντος, πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης, PWM IC και τρανζίστορ ισχύος κλπ.

ΥΓ. Λόγω των 3 φάσεων, είναι λίγο πιο πολύπλοκος ο υπολογισμός από την περίπτωση απλού διαιρέτη τάσης, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις το βασικό νόημα.

----------

FILMAN (09-02-17), ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (08-02-17), Papas00zas (09-02-17)

----------


## thespyros

Μια χαρα νξεκινα

----------


## cptbill

back from the dead. αφου μας την εκανε το dropbox  με τις φωτος, τις ανεβαζω εκ νεου:

εχουμε και λεμε:

*κυριος πινακας σε πυλωτη/παρκινκ οπου δινει ρευμα σε ισογειο κ υπογειο (η ασφαλεια των 10Α αφορα συρόμενη καγκολοπορτα)*


*ισογειο (κυρια κατοικια)*








*υπογειο* 


up load photos



Για την ωρα δεν εχει γινει καμια διορθωση στο ηλεκτρολογικο κομματι περα απο τη προσθηκη νυχτερινου ρευματος
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91Ve3NpqQI8

Σε αυτη τη φαση εχω χαρτογραφησει το ισογειο και τα φορτια ανα φαση και ανα μικροαυτοαμτο, ανακαλυψα ο μικροαυτοματος με το ερωτηματικο που αντιστοιχει  και ασχολουμαι κ με το υπογειο μηπως βγαλω ακρη και εκει (πχ στη φωτο φαινεται καποιος μικροαυτοματος που δεν ειναι με τπτ συνδεδεμενος)

----------

